# Heating Controls Glitch



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

My mom has a brand new 2003 Maxima SE.

When she turns on the heat and slides the temp controls to the hottest setting the A/C automatically comes on. 

Does anyone else have this problem or heard of it?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Strange, I know if you put on the defrosters in the 02-03 Altimas and Maximas the AC comes on....

what did you ever find out?


----------



## hnda etr (Nov 16, 2003)

right, if you set the defrosters to on, the ac will come on. if you set it to 1/2 defrost 1/2 feet, the ac shouldn't come on.


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

Honestly I don't know what the outcome was. 

I have found out that the spec-v and other B-15's have a switch that turns the A/C compressor on when you turn the defroster on and then it stays on no matter what you do. I'm wondering if the max has something similar.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

yeeharacing said:


> Honestly I don't know what the outcome was.
> 
> I have found out that the spec-v and other B-15's have a switch that turns the A/C compressor on when you turn the defroster on and then it stays on no matter what you do. I'm wondering if the max has something similar.


same on my 00 Max


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

my 95 max does it, so i'm assuming the later models would as well...


----------

